# New Look



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I should have probably started this tank over like i wanted to but can't evict my tenants without notice. Decided i wanted to try my hand at plants and shrimps. Now i may end up giving up all the fish and going shrimp tank with this. I thought i lost all the little buggers but i saw two tonight even got a pic of one. Here are some pics of what i have done so...suggestions are welcome thank you.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks good. Some tall background plants would add to its look.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ah...really really beautiful


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> looks good. Some tall background plants would add to its look.


Need to take my time when taking pics though..definitely not as good as your pics riceburner. Yeah my buddy jamesren will hook me with more plants soon enough i hope but man i stayed up till 2 this morning to get a glimpse of that shrimp lol. i have 14 in there only seen 2 last night i think i need more!! Thanx for the positive comments people.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That branchy bit is all over awesome


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> That branchy bit is all over awesome


yeah i thought so too which is why my wife was able to talk me into buying it. I'm gonna buy a fixture for this tank soon, it currently only has one powerglo bulb over it. Most likely gonna go with that coralife one i have over my SW just different bulbs.


----------

